# Convert WMV files



## rab777hp (Sep 19, 2009)

I have some WMV video files from some bonus DVD included from a copy of XP I purchased in 2003, this DVD includes lots of bonus features including movies, so I would like to be able to play back these movies. However, they seem to have DRM on them of some sort. Opening in VLC yields rainbow bars like a TV with a bad signal, and iSquint cannot convert them. When I booted into my win7 partition and attempted to play with WMP, it said it needed to download usage rights- does anyone know of a way I can convert these movies to another format? If they have DRM on them it will be a 2003 technology, as that's when the metadata says they were created.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## inetanswered (Feb 12, 2010)

I had a similar problem where I wanted to import some .wmv files into a Premiere Pro CS4 project. I used a free piece of software called MPEG StreamClip, it works great. Convert to .mov files, then you should be able to view them. Check out the article on converting .wmv for premiere pro cs4.


----------



## ultimus (Feb 12, 2010)

If the above ^^^ doesn't work, you could go back to the basics and try a online converter, like media-convert or something along that line. I wouldn't recommend it, though - this should be a last resort as sometimes you don't get good results.


----------

